

Microsoft's Satya Nadella appointment email - kevin_morrill
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/archives/238771.asp

======
kevin_morrill
And Steve Ballmer's company wide email:
<http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/archives/238769.asp>

